# What kind of bird is this?



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Can you guys tell me what kind of bird this is. We pulled it out of our chimney today. Thanks


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Is it a Merganser?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

That is exactly what it is. A common.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

are those common in North Dakota?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes they are.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You gotta quit shooting ducks off the roof of your house!

Thats crazy!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

no....that thing was very much alive in my chimney for a couple of days.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

papapete said:


> no....that thing was very much alive in my chimney for a couple of days.


Thats crazy! Was it building a net or something?


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

hooded merganeezer


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

they usually lay eggs in wood duck boxes around here then vanish for the wood duck to raise them. =) it was most likely looking to nest.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, it's a Hooded Merganser hen, not a Common merg.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hooded Mergansers are cavity nesters hence why it was probably in the chimney, they are also quite parasitic nesting birds too, usually why they have such big broods cuz when they are out laying eggs in the neighbors nest the neighbor is doing the same to their nest.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That's funny! You should keep it until pheasant hunting and give it to Steve!


----------



## mhadda1 (Jul 3, 2008)

hen hoody...undoubtedly


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hooded, I saw a family of woodys the other day and I'm sure there were 3 common chicks mixed in.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I know a chick who had the same thing happen to her at her cabin, but with a hen goldeneye (also a cavity nester). The best part was that it was banded too.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> That is exactly what it is. A common.


Hahahaha Any one else have any questions they need answered. Dont ask this guy.


----------

